# Baltimore Show 2012 random Pix Movie to come---



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2012)

Here are some random pictures I took. I am in the middle  of making the flick [] I will post it when its done. 


 It was a good time better then last year more and more ABN people are going to the show.. It was cool meeting everyone. I saw in the Baltimore thread someone posted the group pic,where was Mayor Tom??? he got out of the camera range again!!! ??? NOTTT!!!!  Where is Major Tom?? [8D]

 I had Connors  mom take the pix of the group.  Where is TOM???[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2012)

People are always cut out of the picture . oh well  most of them are here.Next year I am going to get all ABN members to make their own sign with their ABN handle on it. That would be the best thing  to do. Who are these people hahahah [8D][8D][8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2012)

*


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 4, 2012)

Tom ( Penn Digger)  is featured in the first picture on the extreme left wearing a hat and glasses.


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 4, 2012)

I'll get ya Rickster.  Maybe I'll do a little photo shop with a hatchet myself? LOL



 PD


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 4, 2012)

Funny though,,,,,just like in the Baltimore bottle club I was left out of the picure.


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> Tom ( Penn Digger)  is featured in the first picture on the extreme left wearing a hat and glasses.


 

 Thanks a lot John!

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2012)

Badger and Alaska

 Dont ask I forget "real" names  im bad with names and dates


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> Funny though,,,,,just like in the Baltimore bottle club I was left out of the picure.


 


 You're in the other one under the show thread.

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey Norm how much for this ugly purple bottle with the eagle on it????


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 4, 2012)

That is not Rick's flask again.  It's the one in Norm's current auction.


 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> I'll get ya Rickster.  Maybe I'll do a little photo shop with a hatchet myself? LOL
> 
> ...


 
 Hahahahaha no no don't do that I am all  calm now. Wait until I tell you what happened to that bottle. can you play taps??? []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> That is not Rick's flask again.  It's the one in Norm's current auction.
> 
> ...


 
 No Tom Norm gave it to me. I told him mine was lonely. Hes a nice guy


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 4, 2012)

You? Calm?????


 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Hey Norm how much for this ugly purple bottle with the eagle on it????


 


 Too crazy! [] I imagine everyones expression would suddenly change if that thing slipped outa Rick's sweaty grasp!....How'd you guys persuade him to hand it over fo a pic?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2012)

He was saying good bye,


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What do you mean you guys?? who is gonna be sick enough to ask if they could hold that thing over a  hard tile floor?? lol [8D][8D]

 I said if i bust it I will give you my shirt hahaha


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 4, 2012)

Rick was taking pictures of it through the glass.  Norm took it out of the case and handed it to him.  The look on Rick's face....

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2012)

Most of these pictures will be in the movie, I just feel like posting a few now.

 This a good pic of  The Legendary Fire Man Jack


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2012)

I had to do it couldn't help my self.he didn't even know it was missing!!!  [8D][8D]


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 4, 2012)

You sure you guys aint twins.....LOL


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2012)

Gunther  John T   Badger   PAsodas   Virgina is4diggers   Penn Digger








  The Crew  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> You sure you guys aint twins.....LOL


 

 who? and who


 ohhhhh Jack  hahahah thanx John   I did feel old today remember I was sayin  lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok here is my suggestion for next year John. Get a bigger table in the lunch room. I  was gettin dust on my hot dog  lol 
     Good food but not enough room for all of those people.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2012)

After the show went to Johns house "Privycheese"  he got a pizza (the best pizza I ever ate) [] we shot the chit and then John showed us his stuff bottles,old toys, and miscellaneous cool old items.

  My mission at the show was to find a Radams Microbe Killer I couldn't find a one.They were all bought up,or I wasn't looking in the right place. So John offered to  gave me one from his collection!! We never dug one whole. John dug this one so its even better. He also gave Dave a stone Beer. Thanks John your the man. We had a freakin blast this time.

 Badger with the Stone Beer


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2012)

Cures ALL Diseases

 Now that's what I call I conversation piece []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 4, 2012)

Gotta love that!  Real nice of John,...there's a lot of generosity amongst the good folks of this hobby. Badger seems like a great guy too,...He's always got a smile goin'....Glad you guys had some fun.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 4, 2012)

Hmmmmmm the picture within the picture looks more intresting....LOL Didnt think about that at the time it was taken.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2012)

Im not the only one who takes  surprise shots. I luv you more  [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> Hmmmmmm the picture within the picture looks more intresting....LOL Didnt think about that at the time it was taken.


 
 yea that caught my eye quick lol


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 4, 2012)

It is an original unsigned oil on canvas. I traded a large phillips 66 gasoline sign for it. Just something about the subject matter I really liked. I think it was from the forties.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Im not the only one who takes  surprise shots. I luv you more  [8D]


 

 Ha!  I love Perrier, too! Thanks for admitting you drink it, Rick.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 4, 2012)

What kind of pizza?  Maybe I've had it before.  I would have been down at Mama's on the Half Shell having some PBR, oysters and crabcakes.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2012)

One of Johns Killer inks


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> What kind of pizza?  Maybe I've had it before.  I would have been down at Mama's on the Half Shell having some PBR, oysters and crabcakes.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2012)

[:-]


----------



## THE BADGER (Mar 4, 2012)

HEY EVERYBODY,JUST WANTED TO SAY IT WAS A BLAST AGAIN AT THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW.THANKS TO ALL THE BALT.BOTTLE CLUB GUYS FOR ANOTHER GREAT YEAR.CONGRATS NICK GREAT JOB.ALSO WANTED TO THANK JOHN TOFT OF THE BALT.CLUB FOR HIS HOSPITALITY AND FOR THE COOL BALT. BOTTLE HE IS ONE COOL DUDE HAD A GREAT TIME JOHN .ALSO MET ALOT OF OTHER FORUM MEMBERS WHICH YOU'LL SEE ON THE VIDEO AND BOUGHT SOME GREAT BOTTLES.  BADGER


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2012)

A Scarce one that John bought






 Stay tuned for the Movie------------->


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 4, 2012)

Didn't he say it was an unlisted bottle?


 PD


----------



## THE BADGER (Mar 4, 2012)

HEY JOHN YOUR INBOX WAS FULL ,BUT WE DEFINITELY GOTTA DO SOME DIGGIN THIS YEAR AND HANGIN OUT REALLY HAD FUN.ONCE THE WIFE TASTES THAT PIZZA WE'LL BE MAKIN PIZZA RUNS,TOP NOTCH.


----------



## epackage (Mar 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> After the show went to Johns house "Privycheese"  he got a pizza (the best pizza I ever ate) [] we shot the chit and then John showed us his stuff bottles,old toys, and miscellaneous cool old items.
> 
> ...


 
 Hell of a nice thing to do Cheese!!


----------



## THE BADGER (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks joe


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 5, 2012)

What year is Rick's movie being released?  I'm tired.

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> What year is Rick's movie being released?  I'm tired.
> 
> PD


 

 In the year that I wake up [8D] my mind was in no shape to make a movie last night. Today is a new day and I am off of work []


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 5, 2012)

Fair enough.  We certainly don't want it produced while your mind might be unstable!

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 5, 2012)

*I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*

http://youtu.be/v2-Yktlljys   <>


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 5, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*

John broke one of his good local flask when he was showing us his stuff. I tried to say look ou----- to late


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Mar 5, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*

that was the least shocking movie you have made. Trying for the family market? A career with disney maybe?[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 5, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*

When me and badger stopped at the gaz station I opened my door and bang@#((Crash#$  I looked on the ground and what did I see? my green swirled  soda that "someone broke" first. I wasn't mad I thought it was a sign from above---out of site out of mind. I'll dig another one[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 5, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*



> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> that was the least shocking movie you have made. Trying for the family market? A career with disney maybe?[]


 

 Some days the mind is easy like Sunday morning []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 5, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*

I saw this in Johns basement[:-]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Mar 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Cures ALL Diseases
> 
> Now that's what I call I conversation piece []





> Cures ALL Diseases
> 
> Now that's what I call I conversation piece


 

 Hey I got a Radams too. Like minds think alike (and sometimes even totally different minds do too).
 I got my Radams from Ed the Cure Meister.  Its a Lungus Destroyer rather than a Fungus Destroyer.  $99.95 seemed like a bargin.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 5, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*

We couldn't find Badger he was up stairs slippin Micky a Micky


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thats cool! there's a Lungus amongUS  [8D]


----------



## epackage (Mar 5, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> John broke one of his good local flask when he was showing us his stuff. I tried to say look ou----- to late


 OUCH...


----------



## epackage (Mar 5, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> When me and badger stopped at the gaz station I opened my door and bang@#((Crash#$  I looked on the ground and what did I see? my green swirled  soda that "someone broke" first. I wasn't mad I thought it was a sign from above---out of site out of mind. I'll dig another one[8|]


 OUCH.0...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 5, 2012)

MY mummy


----------



## epackage (Mar 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> Hey I got a Radams too. Like minds think alike (and sometimes even totally different minds do too).
> I got my Radams from Ed the Cure Meister.  Its a Lungus Destroyer rather than a Fungus Destroyer.  $99.95 seemed like a bargin.


 
 Did you get it from Gary, aka Milkglass ?


----------



## epackage (Mar 5, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> We couldn't find Badger he was up stairs slippin Micky a Micky


 This is the real movie footage I want to see, was there Porn Music playing in the background ??


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 5, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 No, if it was crack free it would be Ouch!  that was a ohhhhhhhhhh wellll


----------



## epackage (Mar 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> MY mummy


 Burl Wood Indian ??


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 5, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*

Johns TV and Computer []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I thought so to but its heavy plaster. It looks like wood


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 5, 2012)

One of Johns Baltimore OPs  "Fountain   of health"Cool bot


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Mar 5, 2012)

> Did you get it from Gary, aka Milkglass ?


 
 no I got it from a different forum member.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 5, 2012)

A rare old print that was re done John says. I had to give her a brown cup cover up, I dont want to get in trouble with the law []


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Mar 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> One of Johns Baltimore OPs  "Fountain   of health"Cool bot





> One of Johns Baltimore OPs "Fountain of health"Cool bot


 
 You seem to gravitate to that painting as a backdrop[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 5, 2012)

All Baltimore stuff


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 hhaahahah I didn't even notice it that time you did [8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> A rare old print that was re done John says. I had to give her a brown cup cover up, I dont want to get in trouble with the law []


 

 Because breasts are unnatural and distasteful, but bottlegod's sex toy wasn't.  What has the world come to?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah really I was just covering all bases,literally [8D] 

 The world of ABN you mean []


----------



## glass man (Mar 6, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Johns TV and Computer []


 WOW!He has the good stuff..wish we had the updated tv and computer like he has!NICE PICS!Good to see you yankees are as ugly as us southern people![]JAMIE


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 6, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*

LOL....LMAO......WOW, not sure where to start. The indian head is made of somekind of resin. It was a mascot for the football organization I coached for (17 yrs). The computer and TV was funny s*^t.....the TV is a Muntz. The print is a 1940's pin-up poster. The artist name was Elvgren. He was a very prolific mid-century artist. His original paintings includeing the original for this print go in access of $200,000. I had this print restored. The corners were missing and some cracks were touched up and the print was also mounted on linen. They are reproduceing these prints now. Not sure what it is worth. 

   The Mickey Mouse photographed with Dave (Badger) is located in my office. As some of you know I run a travel agency out of my house and I specialize in Disney vacations.

   Rick your to much.....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 6, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*

Oh I for got one thing. John was saying to us before we left the show that we were going to eat the best pizza we ever ate in our lives in a  few minutes. I was thinking yeah yeah that's what everyone says about their home town pizza. But the dude wasn't liein. 
    I am about ready to call for a pizza for tonight.I wonder if they deliver to Allentown?? Its only a 320 mile round trip come on [8D]  


 They are so good the pizza maker signs the box []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 6, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*

Bing Bag Boom


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Mar 6, 2012)

*RE: Balt Show Extravaganza*

Awesome post with many great pics! It was nice to meet many of the forum members and had some good laughs with Rick and Badger! Got my bottle diggin fever back too. Next year, we need to bury a few bottles on the campus to make it interesting!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 6, 2012)

*RE: Balt Show Extravaganza*



> ORIGINAL:  VA is for Diggers
> 
> Awesome post with many great pics! It was nice to meet many of the forum members and had some good laughs with Rick and Badger! Got my bottle diggin fever back too. Next year, we need to bury a few bottles on the campus to make it interesting!


 
 That pulled pork sandwich sure looked good huh?[8D]


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Mar 6, 2012)

*RE: Balt Show Extravaganza*

I think you mean the S. American hot dog version? I hope nobody clogged the toilets, but we could smell that food halfway across the gymnasium!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 6, 2012)

*RE: Balt Show Extravaganza*



> ORIGINAL:  VA is for Diggers
> 
> I think you mean the S. American hot dog version? I hope nobody clogged the toilets, but we could smell that food halfway across the gymnasium!


 

 No I mean the guy in my movie  eating that sangwhich  hahahah


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 6, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Bing Bag Boom


 


 That pizza looks really good!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 6, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*

Nothing like NY pizza though, the original is always better... Trust me, the further you get from NYC, the worse the pizza gets.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 6, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

    You have no idea..... I have been eating this pizza since I was a kid. It's like mothers milk to me. They make their own sauce and dough right on the premises. Plus hand grate the cheese. I know people who travel for miles to get this. When my sister flies in from Florida she goes here before she comes to my house. I think they put crack or some other illegal substance in it. It literally is a slice of heaven on earth ( pun intended).


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 6, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*

Wheeler, I know what your saying, but I worked with a guy who was right out of Brooklyn....he said this was the best pizza he has ever eaten out of New York. The man who started this business and is still alive is a immigrant from Italy. I am telling you tht this pizza ranks up there with any pizza in the world.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 6, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*

I must admit, my salivary glands start pumping every time I see that pizza pic.. looks like a dammmmmm fine pie!!!!


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 7, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*



> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


     I live in Maryland....when I am down south they call me a Yankee.....when I am up north they call me a hillbilly.....LOL It is none of thee above I have a hard core Bawlmer accent.


----------



## THE BADGER (Mar 7, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*

THE PIZZA WAS AWESOME JOHN , IM ACTUALLY GLAD ITS SO FAR FROM HERE OR I'D BE 400 POUNDS. BADGER


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 7, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Oh I for got one thing. John was saying to us before we left the show that we were going to eat the best pizza we ever ate in our lives in a  few minutes. I was thinking yeah yeah that's what everyone says about their home town pizza. But the dude wasn't liein.
> I am about ready to call for a pizza for tonight.I wonder if they deliver to Allentown?? Its only a 320 mile round trip come on [8D]
> ...


 


 BTW....They do not deliver....they dont have to. You can not get near this place on a Friday or Saturday night. The place is jammed packed. Come to think of it....now that you posted on the internet...I will never be able to get my pizza fix ever again....Next year after the Baltimore show I think I will arrange for a Pizza party at the place.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 7, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*

Cyber.....its frigggggin perfection...Darn...its after 1100 theyre closed. I was going to make a run, I am sorry about gloating....I really am. I hate people who brag. But Damit....I live three minutes from the best pizza in the world and three minutes from the best bottle show in the world. What more can a guy ask for.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 7, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*

I could see that being a life-changing situation.. [8D]


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 7, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> We couldn't find Badger he was up stairs slippin Micky a Micky


 

    I was thinking....everyone comments that Dave ( Badger) is always smiling. I thought about it and it occurred to me why....He hangs around with Rick. He is always laughing at the s*&t rick says and does. After spending some time with these two clowns I understand why.


----------



## glass man (Mar 7, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*



> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> Cyber.....its frigggggin perfection...Darn...its after 1100 theyre closed. I was going to make a run, I am sorry about gloating....I really am. I hate people who brag. But Damit....I live three minutes from the best pizza in the world and three minutes from the best bottle show in the world. What more can a guy ask for.


 

 I don't see it as bragging just a great thing!

 The best pizza I ever ate[where I live pizza is pretty bad..yet expensive] was some out of the way place in white plains ny[I think[]]...the man didn't want to talk much,but Nina had him talking after awhile and he said Led Zep,had eaten there as well as Clapton and other big chits..if it was true or not..hey remember we were there for the 25th anneversary of WOODSTOCK..so who knows?[8D][8|][:-]  COOL THREAD!!JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 7, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*



> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The chit they were smokin at Woodstock a cardboard pizza woulda tasted awesome [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 7, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*



> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 We should have a pizza "bragging? contest who ever comes has to bring a few slices of pizza pie from their home town,put this baby to rest []


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 7, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*

That contest sounds good, Rick.  I tried to write you back about the pizza the other day, along with snowballs and a couple other MD foods, John, put your inbox was full.  I hear ya about the MD accent.  I don't have it as much as some, but people in New England told me I had some kind of accent.  

 Here is the best pizza around here.  Renna's.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 7, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> That contest sounds good, Rick.  I tried to write you back about the pizza the other day, along with snowballs and a couple other MD foods, John, put your inbox was full.  I hear ya about the MD accent.  I don't have it as much as some, but people in New England told me I had some kind of accent.
> 
> Here is the best pizza around here.  Renna's.


. 

 People say I have a accent I don't hear it


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 7, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*

LOL....Go ahead take your best shot.....I will stand by my contender. But let it be known this is the heavyweight divison! The thrilla in Manilla....The Bash in Baltimore! PrivyCheese is throwing down the mozzarella cheese with a kncked down Pizza punch. Bring it on!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 7, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*



> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> LOL....Go ahead take your best shot.....I will stand by my contender. But let it be known this is the heavyweight divison! The thrilla in Manilla....The Bash in Baltimore! PrivyCheese is throwing down the mozzarella cheese with a kncked down Pizza punch. Bring it on!


 

 Since we won't know until next year,why don't we play  "mail a slice"   the rules are pending


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 7, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*

I've got a couple contenders around here... Sign me up for the contest! []


----------



## epackage (Mar 7, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*

Sun Ray Pizza in Little Falls NJ, the best Square Pie EVER !!! This is a half...NO DELIVERY​ 
RECOGNIZE!!​ 
 http://www.ubereater.com/2009/02/basking-in-sun-ray-pizza-north-jerseys.html


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 8, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*

I miss NYC/Bronx pizza.  Have actually brought some Sicilian pizza back with me on the 5 and 1/2 drive a few times.  Nothing like it any where here in the back woods of PA.

 Looking forward to trying Privycheese's favorite next year.

 PD


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 8, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*

Here's another contender (and Rick, yes, I hear your accent:  "Originally excavated by hand using a five-gallon pickle bucket, the former basement has been transformed..."  I did not know this about the restaurant, but Portsmouth is an old, old, old, city!!  I'd love to see what else is under it!!!  Great pizza at this place.  We should have a thread about best restaurants in different towns.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Sun Ray Pizza in Little Falls NJ, the best Square Pie EVER !!! This is a half...NO DELIVERY​
> RECOGNIZE!!​
> ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*

HERE IS MY FAV PIZZA JOINT ITS THE BOMB PLUS IT IS 5 MIN FROM MY HOUSE[]


 http://pennpizzarestaurant.com/


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2012)

*RE: I am putting my movie over here where it's loved*



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Here's another contender (and Rick, yes, I hear your accent:  "Originally excavated by hand using a five-gallon pickle bucket, the former basement has been transformed..."  I did not know this about the restaurant, but Portsmouth is an old, old, old, city!!  I'd love to see what else is under it!!!  Great pizza at this place.  We should have a thread about best restaurants in different towns.


 
 THATS  WHAT THIS THREAD IS TURNING OUT TO BE..--- "BEST PIZZERIAS/FOOD JOINTS IN DIFFERENT TOWNS"----- [] NO ACCENT NOPE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2012)

*"BEST PIZZERIAS/FOOD JOINTS IN DIFFERENT TOWNS"*

LETS DO IT


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Mar 8, 2012)

*RE: "BEST PIZZERIAS/FOOD JOINTS IN DIFFERENT TOWNS"*

I cant accept pizza without crust on every slice, its just the way I am[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 8, 2012)

*RE: "BEST PIZZERIAS/FOOD JOINTS IN DIFFERENT TOWNS"*

You'll eventually need to learn to use utensils, Matt.. []

 My favorite local pizza comes from BACO'S


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 8, 2012)

*RE: "BEST PIZZERIAS/FOOD JOINTS IN DIFFERENT TOWNS"*

Here's my favorite pizza ever. Not very prestigious, but trust me, their pizza is everything pizza should be! Perfect spices and tomato sauce, perfectly cheesy cheese, and just the right balance of bread. I once ate 5 slices in one sitting!

But here's a close second, a famous pizzeria all over North Jersey. Their trademark is the pizza having nearly no crust, and being very thin, so the emphasis is on the cheese and sauce, which are awesome! Overall, a great pizzeria which is more than deserving of its reputation. I challenge anyone in the area to get pizza from here, you won't regret it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2012)

*RE: "BEST PIZZERIAS/FOOD JOINTS IN DIFFERENT TOWNS"*

Wit a name like Vinnie's  ya can't  go wrong[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 8, 2012)

*RE: "BEST PIZZERIAS/FOOD JOINTS IN DIFFERENT TOWNS"*

You know it... []


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 8, 2012)

*RE: "BEST PIZZERIAS/FOOD JOINTS IN DIFFERENT TOWNS"*







 I'm POSITIVE [8D]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 10, 2012)

*RE: "BEST PIZZERIAS/FOOD JOINTS IN DIFFERENT TOWNS"*

Here's some good old Star Tavern pizza I had yesterday... I can't remember if I ate 5 or 6 pieces. Good stuff!!! I'm getting hungry just looking at the picture again.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Mar 10, 2012)

*RE: "BEST PIZZERIAS/FOOD JOINTS IN DIFFERENT TOWNS"*

My favorite pizza comes from Bellas pizza, on ocean avenue in Belmar.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 10, 2012)

*RE: "BEST PIZZERIAS/FOOD JOINTS IN DIFFERENT TOWNS"*

Kablublu


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 10, 2012)

*RE: "BEST PIZZERIAS/FOOD JOINTS IN DIFFERENT TOWNS"*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 This is my thing, Sicilian [] im ready to eat!


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 11, 2012)

*RE: "BEST PIZZERIAS/FOOD JOINTS IN DIFFERENT TOWNS"*

DANG IT!  Now I want PIZZAAAA!

 Well, from the last 2 places I lived....
 The best in green bay I guess would be Luigis! You better love cheese!

 http://luigisitalianbistro.com/

 And in Savannah, they say it's Vinnie Van Go Go's.

 http://www.vinnievangogo.com/

 I haven't been there yet, but hopefully some day soon.

 But let's not restrict this to just pizza.  Bet burgers in Green Bay go to Krolls East (there is a West too, but not as good) and damn good chilli as well.

 http://www.krollseastgreenbay.com/

 Just outside of green bay, another wonderful burger joint is Joe Rouer's  in Duvall.  A must go to place.  Great Summer Hummers and a secret recipe burger that keeps the locals coming back.

 http://www.greenbaypressgazette.com/article/20100903/GPG0504/100903100/Hamburger-heaven-Joe-Rouer-s-Bar-Duvall-remains-an-all-time-classic


----------

